# Clunking noise when gas pedal is pushed with video



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Go to youtube and set the settings to 480p and turn up the volume. At 12.5 seconds there is this noise sound like a gear from the front of my car. It clicks twice for about 1 sec. As soon as i push the gas pedal you can hear the noise. I dont know if this noise has been going on the whole time but i just recently starting paying attention to all the noises. This is me driving i have a video camera under my feet. The noise seems to be coming from the right front side of the car. This clunking sound only happens when i start my car and i push the gas pedal. It doesnt happen ever again until i shut off my car and push the gas pedal again. any ideas? 

Also youll notice in the beginning of the video my steering wheel is making all kinds of noises. Any help with that as well?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having a hard time isolating what noise you're talking about. That shot is of the brake pedal...

Try inspecting/lubricating the throttle cable.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm having a hard time isolating what noise you're talking about. That shot is of the brake pedal...
> 
> Try inspecting/lubricating the throttle cable.


Its a very faint noise in the video. Turn the volume all the way up. You can hear it at 12.5 seconds. it sounds like "cluck cluck"


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure if this will help but since the 04 is still drive by cable...

my camaro had an issue of clunking when i touched the throttle, it was literally the throttle cable came out of the keepers and was tapping on the cowl. 

check to make sure the cable is secure the entire length


----------

